# please recommend GPU fan speed control software



## 1stcowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

my gpu is ASUS 680 DC2O.
I do not want to use the Asus GPU TWeak software. (people were reporting issues with the installed software and the NV drivers) (crash, freez ond so).
so i was wondering, is there a diffrant software i can use to change my GPU fan speed?

[This is my sys]
Core i5 2500K 3.3Ghz, s1155, 6MB, GPU Core, Tray
Z68P-DS3 s1155 Core i3/i5/i7, Intel Z68, DDR3 2133, 2xPCI-E, HDMI
4x4GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws X Edition Dual Channel
ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II [DC2O]
Corsair CMPSU-700GEU GS700
Sharkoon Rebel9 Aluminum Black ATX Case


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2012)

MSI Afterburner http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 20, 2012)

+1 for MSI Afterburner, I use it too and I'm about to get one of their cards too.


----------



## Aksh_47 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, MSI afterburner would be good.. a linear fan speed curve should do good.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> MSI Afterburner http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm





Frag Maniac said:


> +1 for MSI Afterburner, I use it too and I'm about to get one of their cards too.





Aksh_47 said:


> Yep, MSI afterburner would be good.. a linear fan speed curve should do good.



Looks like 3 people were thinking the same thing as me. I'll throw up a screenshot just to be semi-useful.


----------

